# Weymouth student trying to ban the blue line Chesna Flag.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

*Story Credit: Turtleboy Daily news.
https://tbdailynews.com/weymouth-student-who-went-missing-in-2019-and-was-found-by-the-police-starts-petition-with-his-mom-to-ban-thin-blue-line-symbols-in-school/?fbclid=IwAR0eJO9YuNbONNNJrfKU4YtyvHHlcFEDfvRhsalZ_YAQdmFwg5YEE89jwGE*








This is Bodhi Kolwaite, a senior at Weymouth High School.

He recently started a petition that's got nearly 600 signatures, to ban teachers, students, and the football team from displaying the thin blue line flag, which honors murdered Weymouth Police Officer Michael Chesna, from all school related events.

_It is no secret that Weymouth has a bias towards favoring the police as an establishment. This pro-police culture has seeped into our school system as well. The function of school is primarily for it to be a place of learning. Students of color feel upset, uncomfortable, and threatened by displays of police flags. Having such symbols distracts from learning and contributes to a negative and charged school culture of hate.We say now that it is a TRUTH that the police are a racist institution. It is a TRUTH that policing is based upon centuries of racial discrimination to Black people. And not acknowledging a racist system makes us unable to address the system.
Having the football team march onto the field with a gigantic blue lives matter flag has been threatening since the start of it. It has taken until now for students of color to finally speak up, but the fear and discomfort that flag evokes has been there since the start of its use. Football games are not just a school event, they are a community event. For us as a school to represent ourselves as in line with a racist policing system is not only disgusting, but makes many families see the school as an unsafe environment for their children to attend. On behalf of the community of Weymouth itself, this practice cannot and will not be allowed to continue in any way, shape, or form. When the football team marches with that flag, it moves from being contained in the school to a public event. This is why parents and members of the Weymouth community are also encouraged to share and sign this petition, and the voices of not just students, but members of the community must be listened to. Having this flag at a football game proudly presented as if it is some kind of trophy is needlessly incensory and cannot be tolerated.

Allowing such a flag to be had in any classroom by any teacher must end. It creates a hostile learning environment and is a racial threat. It is a threat to people of color and it is a threat to Black students especially. It is a message to people of color, that the teacher with such a flag believes in an organization that kills, brutalizes, and discriminates against Black people. It cannot be tolerated.

Students must be banned from setting their profile pictures as blue lives matter flags on google classroom. As we are in remote learning and many students have their cameras off, students of color are often exposed to the disgusting racist flag. Once again, it distracts from learning and makes students of color feel unsafe and unwelcome.

Staff must be banned from having blue lives matter stickers on their cars. Coming into the school, students of color see these cars of the very people they are supposed to be learning from and are threatened.

This must be stopped.

These demands for banning the racist blue lives matter flag and subsequent racist symbols must be met. We will not rest until all of these demands are met.

"I remember one time I was skipping class with another student, they are a POC. I am not. A staff saw us and asked for a pass we both said we didn't have one. I was asked to walk to class while the other student was taken to the dean. Worst of all I am a student who regularly doesn't attend class, the other student hardly skipped."

"I remember one time I got called down to the Gold office and I started freaking out inside because I thought maybe I had gotten in trouble for something I didn't do. I'm mainly and A-B student. I follow all of the rules and I go to class on time. I'll admit one hundred percent that I'm kind of a stuck up because I want to stay on a teachers good side but the way my heart dropped when I walked into that office just reminded me that no matter how good of a student I am and no matter how well mannered I present myself, I'm still just another Black kid at WHS waiting to get in trouble or called out for something I didn't do. When I got to the office I was asked about coming into school late earlier that morning even though I showed up to school on time almost every day. Turned out the mistook me for another Black girl and played it off by saying, "you guys look so much alike." I assure you that we had nothing in common at all except maybe our skin color."

The above are excerpts from testimonies anonymously submitted by Weymouth High School Students through the "pocatweymouthhigh" Instagram account. These two stories are about the all too common staff discrimination, and even though there are dozens of stories on the page, encompassing both staff and student racism that people of color at Weymouth high have to endure, it doesn't even begin to address our concerns and our efforts to better our community and places of learning. These are included to show that students at WHS are deeply concerned with the climate of racism that is perpetuated by students and staff alike, as well as show that our concerns are not just words but experiences that are faced daily. Having the blue lives matter flags only add to the pain students of color face.

Does he even realize he's in Michael Chesna's city? Is he that unaware? This nonsense might fly in Hingham, but they're not going to stand for it in Weymouth.

I don't even know where to start with this one, it's just so crazy. The sad part is this moronic non-black teenager speaking on behalf of black people everywhere actually seems to believes the things he put in that petition, and he's far from alone. We've allowed it to become acceptable to label the thin blue line flag as a racist symbol because we didn't fight back hard enough. There has never been anything racist about supporting murdered police officers.
Just because some guy who happens to be racist was flying it one time doesn't mean the flag's symbolism changed with it. That's not how symbols work.

Even if you don't care about this particular flag, you eventually have to draw the line somewhere. This is a culture war they are hell bent on winning, and we are the New Resistance that must stop them. When they do things like this we must stand against it. There can be no small victories. When they try to get you fired for supporting the flag, you try to get them fired for not supporting it. This is how wars are fought. These people are evil, they have no souls, and they must be destroyed. Don't bother trying to get along with them or trying to unite around common ground, because they're not people you should want to get along with. They suck, they are our enemies, and we will treat them as such. We didn't start this war, they did.

His Mom might be the driving force behind this.

If she still teaches art at Boston Higashi School she should be fired.She is a danger to be around children, a menace to society, and is clearly a negligent and horrible mother.How can she be asked to oversee autistic children if she can't keep track of her own child?_

Don't worry, the Weymouth Police ended up finding him. Now she's thanking them by spitting in their faces and disrespecting the memory of Sgt. Chesna. She should be fired from her job and never allowed to work anywhere again. I didn't make these rules, her team did, but I will abide them,
Bodhi is also is a member of the Weymouth High School "black student union" and drew their logo, because apparently this half Asian dude really thinks he's black.








Promoting racial harmony by creating groups that separate students based on racial identity. That should help.

All of this is a reaction to the murder of George Floyd this summer, which was nothing more than a rogue police officer contributing to the death of a black man who overdosed on fentanyl 1,500 miles from here. His killing wasn't racially motivated, nor is there any sort of epidemic of cops killing black people. It's all made up and none of it is backed by the data. But BLM used it to riot, loot, burn, and completely take over our culture. They arbitrarily decided that harmless things like the thin blue line flag were racist and enough people repeated it so it became fact. Well, enough is enough. This is an all out culture war, and we're ready to fight every single battle for the next four years.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

I spit on them both.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

They hate us, our families, our traditions, our values, our dead and now a flag that represents how we stand between them and evil. They have no direction in their pathetic lives and need some fake “cause” to rally behind. Because, um, um, um.....everyone’s else is doing it. Well, The good people of this state and country have had enough of your BS. You’re nothing but scum trying to be relevant in your cyber world. I live in the real world and if you want to make a comment about my thin blue line flag that I proudly fly in my front yard under the US flag go ahead.....but it’s staying where it is no matter what YOU say it represents.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

At least someone knows who not to stand in front of during an AS...


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

What is he? Asian?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

USAF286 said:


> What is he? Asian?


That REALLY doesn't matter..........
What really matters is he is a young, idealistic, subjective receptical for agenda-driven extreme leftist views, coupled with the fact he has no real-world experience or data to support his own "racist" and prejudiced theorum. 
If we remain articulate and scientific, they usually go away mad. Don't blame them, blame their parents who allowed them to be influenced by the ignorant.


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

The faux outrage of the left is laughable. The Public Education system is nothing more than an indoctrination center for liberal/socialist ideologies...Tolerance and diversity are punch lines to "educators". They may look different but they march in lockstep and will punish anyone who wanders off their hateful agenda. O and while I'm on my soapbox to all my teacher friends out there-you want the vaccine...get back to work!


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

mpd61 said:


> That REALLY doesn't matter..........
> What really matters is he is a young, idealistic, subjective receptical for agenda-driven extreme leftist views, coupled with the fact he has no real-world experience or data to support his own "racist" and prejudiced theorum.
> If we remain articulate and scientific, they usually go away mad. Don't blame them, blame their parents who allowed them to be influenced by the ignorant.


I know it doesn't matter. I was genuinely asking based on the name and his picture. Every race, gender, nationality, color, creed, religion etc etc is on the anti police team at this point.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

I dunno, I think about 53% of the Irish would still back us in a fight!


----------



## FAPD (Sep 30, 2007)

Why don't these shitbirds try tackling real stuff like homeless, domestic violence, child nutrition, food banks, clean water, elderly visits etc? No, I think I'll listen to made up problems that either aren't really there or barely exist because Mommy or professor Peabody Poop-Pants told me so. It's a flag, NOT a symbol of racism cuz somebody says it is.........


----------

